# 6-1-3 Tritype?



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Can anyone give me a description of this tritype and some examples of people who have this tritype? Preferably those with 6 as a core type.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

6-3-1 reporting for duty. I'd be glad to help you further your understanding of this tritype, but first I need to know what exactly you'd like to know. Besides my own limited understanding and experiences observing types in action, the only official description I have at hand is one from Fauvre that names our tritype (The Taskmaster) from another site:



> *136*
> 
> The 361 is an incredibly discerning, focused and responsible type. She said they will be the most inclined to want to live up to a successful image by societal standards and to focus on duty in order to feel valuable. She called it the "true taskmaster" that is inclined to create structure and rules that others in society can follow and to implement them. She said the blindspot is that one can be so overly focused on the rules that they can loose touch with their own values and feelings in deference to what is acceptable or societally defined. This is the type at risk of becoming robotic (along with the 135). However the 351 is less relational than the 361.


the16types.info Socionics Forums - View Single Post - Fauvre's tritype archetypes and variant descriptions

I'm interested in what others have to offer, as this is an area I'm also nearly clueless on.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

WamphyriThrall said:


> 6-3-1 reporting for duty. I'd be glad to help you further your understanding of this tritype, but first I need to know what exactly you'd like to know. Besides my own limited understanding and experiences observing types in action, the only official description I have at hand is one from Fauvre that names our tritype (The Taskmaster) from another site:
> 
> the16types.info Socionics Forums - View Single Post - Fauvre's tritype archetypes and variant descriptions
> 
> I'm interested in what others have to offer, as this is an area I'm also nearly clueless on.


 Hey tritype buddy! 

Thank you so much for showing me the Fauvre description, this is useful.
I am interested in finding out which famous people have this tritype and if there are any wings/stackings which are more common for this tritype.


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR (Jun 18, 2011)

Were does the idea of tri - type come from. I only recently did this test and it said I was predominately a 5 with some 6. When I read the descriptions I saw that 5 is exactly me and 6 seems to be the opposite. I`ve just checked the Sexual,Social and Self-Preservational Five from link above and they are all eerily spot on - I say eerily because the descriptions given are not generic and give some real detail.


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm a 3-6-1. I dunno if I can really help you, I barely understand the enneagram much less tri-types.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

RRRoooaaaRRR said:


> Were does the idea of tri - type come from. I only recently did this test and it said I was predominately a 5 with some 6. When I read the descriptions I saw that 5 is exactly me and 6 seems to be the opposite. I`ve just checked the Sexual,Social and Self-Preservational Five from link above and they are all eerily spot on - I say eerily because the descriptions given are not generic and give some real detail.


At some point in the development of the Enneagram, it became clear that just one type doesn't quite satisfy people. Once you pop, you just can't stop. So, they (whoever "they" are) invented tri-types.

A tri-type consists of three types, selected one each from the three triads:

The "Gut" Triad: 8, 9 or 1
The "Head" Triad: 5, 6, 7
The "Heart" or "Image" Triad: 2, 3, 4

So, for example, the OP's is 6, 3, 1.

The theory is that you have your main type, which describes you primarily. This means your basic fears, desires, and growth and stress directions are covered by your main type.

Then you have other types that cover how you interact with the world in various ways.

The "Image" types (2-3-4) describe how you'd like to be seen. The "Gut" (8-9-1) types describe your interaction with the world around you. The "Head" types describe how you think. (5-6-7).

Let's take the OP's tritype for example. 6-1-3. That means they have the core desires of a 6, they interact with the world like a 1 and they like to be seen like a 3 would like to be seen. Breaking that down:

Type 6 is security-oriented, and can alternate between serious doubt and serious loyalty. They tend to be pretty rule-focused right off the bat (as they are a superego type) but then add 1 onto the mix and, like that tri-type description gives you, they can get fixated on constructing appropriate rules. Type 1 is usually critical of themselves and others, which is the component that enables a Type 6 to channel their desire for a workable ruleset into the desire to create a workable rule set. Type 3, the image type in this triad, likes to be seen as successful and effective. You can see how adding 6, 1 and 3 together would create a personality type that's dedicated toward seeking out the best rule set.

I would imagine that the most common variant stacking would be Social. Social variants usually have a heightened awareness of connections between others, so a 631 Social would probably be the kind of person you'd expect to be heading up a humanitarian organization or something.


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR (Jun 18, 2011)

> Timeless A tri-type consists of three types, selected one each from the three triads


 Thank you that is very helpful - and it makes sense to me because of course people are multi-facetd and our behaviour/decisions is very much affected by our 3 areas of `existence` :Mind, Body Spirit. I could say that the main one is the spirit/inner core motivation so that is my 5. I am aware/conscious of how that is interpreted/lived/expressed in different ways depending on the social or emotional context.
Thanks again - very concise and detailed insight. Can you direct me to where I can check out the social and gut on`s for me please?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Some would say that I am a good example of this. You can look at my posts and decide what you think, if you want.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Some would say that I am a good example of this. You can look at my posts and decide what you think, if you want.


Some would say that, if they had no knowledge of the Enneagram.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

timeless said:


> Some would say that, if they had no knowledge of the Enneagram.


slota seems to like that idea. Hmmmm.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks timeless!
From your description, it seems like a 613 is a very independent Six.
Desiring only the structure and order which makes rational sense rather than simply structure and order for its own sake.


----------

